# Oops...training mistake!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Well, I just discovered a training mistake I inadvertantly made. :smilie_tischkante: We had already been on a nice long walk yesterday morning, but Ella seemed restless last night, so I decided to take her by herself on an extra walk. She LOVES her walks, so I was surprised when she planted her feet and wouldn't move! I picked her up and walked farther away from the house and tried again. Nope. Wouldn't move. I kept trying thinking she would be eventually get into it. Once I turned back toward home she was fine. It dawned on me that the problem might be that she is used to walking in a pack with Gracie and Cisco. I have always made it a point to take the dogs places by themselves. At least once a week I try to get one of them out on their own. Ella is in obedience class away from the rest of the crew, and she does great. But I have rarely *walked *them by themselves. Oops. :brownbag:

Went out again tonight and took the camera with me. 

Ummmmm, I'm NOT going that way!








Uh uh. Don't wanna, don't hafta. (Disclaimer: I was not pulling her, she was pulling away from me/)








Yes! This is the right direction!!!










Finally heeling nicely as long as we walk toward home.









Guess I'll be taking lots more walks in order to practice solo. It's just been so darn HOT here already. Ugh.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I know this isn't funny to you but it did put a smile on my face seeing the stubbornness...been there, done that with Ben (also known as the hardest dog to leash train). Walks on the leash now, but still seems to hate it.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Some people think that you just put a leash on a dog, and they'll walk!!!!! Little do they know the obstacles that you have to go through to get them to walk on a leash!!!Ella is so pretty!! She wanted her siblings with her !!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

She does look so precious in her pics and it put a smile on my face (even though I'm sure it is driving you nuts!) Overtime she'll come around to walking by herself.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Reminds me of my 2 when I want to take them for a walk and they don't want it....Its too hot MOM!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw Deb...we've all done those things. Trainers are constantly telling us to do basic obedience in different places, even different rooms in the house for this very reason. But often we don't even think about it because it seems so natural to us. She'll get there. Try using treats to help her enjoy walking on her own right at first. You won't need the treats always. Just to get her started until she feels comfortable walking solo.

Sorry but I must disagree with the previous poster. I really urge you to get a harness to walk all your babies. Their trachea's are so fragile you never want to walk a toy breed that is one that is known to have problems with collapsing trachea's on a collar and leash. Even if they walk loose leash, something could happen unexpectedly that could cause a quick snap or pull on the leash. I had mentioned in a previous post about some behavioral issues I'm having with Jett since Dad passed away. He has barked himself hoarse on 2 occasions and now I'm seeing signs of a weak or damaged trachea. So I'm sadly aware of how fragile the trachea is.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I too would suggest a harness...and NOT a collar. However using the wrong harness promotes pulling. 

I would look into either a easy walk harness by a co called Premier, where the ring is in the front instead of the top back..gives you more control. or a Sensation harness. Just make sure to have both fit correctly by someones who knows how. I would also look into getting some training on what to do so they don't pull...it takes time. You have to go slowly with whatever method you decide to use and be consistent and build up to distracting environments. It doesn't just happen. And unfortunately, not knowing what to do, you can sometimes reinforce what you don't want by accident.


----------

